# Editeur de texte



## LEN (25 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un éditeur de texte avec un mode colonne, type UltraEdit.
Quelqu'un a-t-il des propositions ?

Merci d'avance

LEN


----------

